# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  اول تصميم لي هدية لكل اعضاء اونلاين ( الدافي وسكواها)

## عجبكو

*في البداية مبروك علينا ضرب العساكر والتصميم هدية لكم مني بس اعزروني لانو التصميم ما احترافي بس قلنا حبة العرفناه في الفوتوشوب اخير نفيد به المريخ فتقبلوه مني رجاءا 



*

----------


## yassirali66

*بطل حركات
انت محترف عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بطل حركات
انت محترف عديل كده





شكرا يا ياسر علي المجاملة والمحترفين شغلهم ظاهر زي محمد مامون و الدسكو لكن بكلامك ده ثبتنا حبة و نتمنى ان نصل الي الاحترافية قريبا
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*    والله  اعلق واصفق  روعة ،،روعة 
يا عجبكو سلامات (عارفك حتقول سلامات قبيله) لكن يامان احترافيه اكتر من كدا تاني الا تكون (كرستيانو) تسلم يارائع ..
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

    والله  اعلق واصفق  روعة ،،روعة 
يا عجبكو سلامات (عارفك حتقول سلامات قبيله) لكن يامان احترافيه اكتر من كدا تاني الا تكون (كرستيانو) تسلم يارائع ..






اهلين العزابي الكبير ولدنا مناوي والله يا مناوي بالطريقة دي حتخلوني اصدق واسوي كل يوم تصيميم ههههههههههههه :21:


تسلم كتييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*ماشاء الله عليك يسلموا يدينك انت ما ممبدع اذا كان هذا اول تصميم لك ولكن اشك فى ذالك 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

ماشاء الله عليك يسلموا يدينك انت ما ممبدع اذا كان هذا اول تصميم لك ولكن اشك فى ذالك 






والله يا رشيدي اول تصميم لي و ما اول صورة بالفوتوشوب لكن اول تصميم هههههههههههههههه 


ومشكووووووووووور علي المرور :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*[QUOTE=عجبكو;273637]في البداية مبروك علينا ضرب العساكر والتصميم هدية لكم مني بس اعزروني لانو التصميم ما احترافي بس قلنا حبة العرفناه في الفوتوشوب اخير نفيد به المريخ فتقبلوه مني رجاءا 



دا حالتو حبة
ايه التواضع دا
 ماشاءالله عليك %100 والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					


دا حالتو حبة
ايه التواضع دا
 ماشاءالله عليك %100 والله





والله يا امجد اخوك لسه ما اتعلم كويس بس لمن اتعلم مية المية باذن الله كلو يوم اعمل تصميم تصميمن للزعيم دعواتكم بس هههههههههههههههه


تسلم يا غالي علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عمل رائع الاخ الكريم عجبكو يديك العافيه انت اسمك من سيد الروعة بحالها كيف لا تاتي بالروائع؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

عمل رائع الاخ الكريم عجبكو يديك العافيه انت اسمك من سيد الروعة بحالها كيف لا تاتي بالروائع؟






تسلم استاذنا الرائع ابراهيم ولا تاتي الروائع الا للرائعين امثالكم :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله مبدع يا عجبكو
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ماشاء الله مبدع يا عجبكو
...







تسلم يا ريس 


تخريمة 

كده بيني و بينك مش ماسورة ههههههه :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*100/100
عايزين تصاميم تنفع كصور رمزية او تواقيع

واهديها لينا 

----------------------------

هدية منك مقبولة
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بطل إستهبال يا عجبكو
اول تصميم بطاقات العزابة .. ومناوي شاهد معاي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

100/100
عايزين تصاميم تنفع كصور رمزية او تواقيع

واهديها لينا 

----------------------------

هدية منك مقبولة



باذن الله قريبا يا ريد 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بطل إستهبال يا عجبكو
اول تصميم بطاقات العزابة .. ومناوي شاهد معاي






كضابين يا خالد البطاقة ملطوشة من موقع هههههههههههههههههههه وما حوريكم ليو :14_6_18[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تسلم يا ريس 


تخريمة 

كده بيني و بينك مش ماسورة ههههههه :mig001:



 ماسورة بس
انبوبة عديل
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
..























بالجد ابداع ربنا يحفظك
...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 ماسورة بس
انبوبة عديل
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
..

























بالجد ابداع ربنا يحفظك
...










:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb7  6918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h  :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h





:a030::a030::a030:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

باذن الله قريبا يا ريد 







كضابين يا خالد البطاقة ملطوشة من موقع هههههههههههههههههههه وما حوريكم ليو :14_6_18[1]:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مش بتعدل فيها يبقي خلاص
معناها اول تصميم ليك بطاقات العذابة :a059: :krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مش بتعدل فيها يبقي خلاص
معناها اول تصميم ليك بطاقات العذابة :a059: :krkr1:




هههههههههههههههه
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

:016::016::016::016:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة الروعة ياعجبكو يامبدع
ماشاء الله عليك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

روعة الروعة ياعجبكو يامبدع
ماشاء الله عليك





تسلم يا مهدي :ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*رواعة ابداع  ماشاء الله ياعجبكو 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ماشاءالله عليك يا ملك..واااااااصل وربنا يوفقك يارب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

رواعة ابداع  ماشاء الله ياعجبكو 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ماشاءالله عليك يا ملك..واااااااصل وربنا يوفقك يارب






شكرا لكم اخواتي نونا و البرنسيسة و سوف يزيدني كلامك علي مزيد من الابداع و دمتم
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*روعة 
وحالتك بتقول حبة الفوتوشوب
ياخى نحن الفوتوشوب ده شنو ذاتو ما عارفين.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

روعة 
وحالتك بتقول حبة الفوتوشوب
ياخى نحن الفوتوشوب ده شنو ذاتو ما عارفين.






تسلم يا محمدين لو شديت حيلك حبه بتتعلمو :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ولد انت خطير زى ساكواها والدافى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يا ولد انت خطير زى ساكواها والدافى






تسلم يا حسن يا قلب :004:
                        	*

----------

